# Regular Service Requirements



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have a mazzer mini (timer model with doser) and a Fracino Cherub espresso machine.

I use urnex grindz once a month for the grinder, the espresso machine is backflushed regularly.

Make around 10 shots a week, brita filtered water is used in the cherub.

I'm not so keen on disassembling the mazzer myself for proper cleaning - plan on getting someone more qualified to do it - based on the above info would anyone know how often this would be necessary?

Similarly for the cherub - descaling, general servicing etc - How often would this be required to keep things going smoothly?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Ed

Yearly at most for the volumes going through each item.

For the grinder, the top burr is pretty easy to remove and a quick brush and vacuum will see you right

For the machine, descaling every few months with a yearly (or every 18 months) service should be fine


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Glenn









Are there any particular considerations for descaling a cherub? Don't want to do anything without carefully thinking things through.

It's an HX type machine


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

As far as the grinder is concerned, there are some great tips here: http://coffeetime.wdfiles.com/local--files/mazzer-mini-e-reseeting-grind-and-cleaning-tips/mazzer_cleaning_and_adjustment.pdf

If this link doesn't work for you - then it's worth registering with coffee tiem for the info that's in there!

I know that this refers to the mini-e - but what you'll see inside a regular mini is virtually the same (except the burr set is smaller).

I was a bit reluctant to strip my Mini-e down the first time in case I broke it! But once done, it's dead easy - particularly if you lube the threads as suggested in the link.

As far as descaling goes, thsi is what I do with my Rocket which is a HX and the same should work for a Cherub:-

- Bring up. to working temperature.

- Switch off, drain boiler by turning on hot water tap and letting it empty as much as possible

- Clean water tank out and fill with solution of 50gm citric acid crystals per litre of water.

- Allow boiler to fill up with this descaling solution and reach working temperature

- Draw water from grouphead and steam wand to get descaling solution in there

- Backflush

- Switch off and leave for 30 minutes

- Switch on and bring up to working temperature.

- Draw water and backflush again. Switch off and leave for another 15 minutes

- Bring back to working temperature

- Switch off and drain boiler

- Clean out tank again and re-fill with clean water

- Allow boiler to refill with clean water, then let machine come up to temperature

- Draw water through all exits - grouphead, steam wand, water tap.

- Switch off and empty boiler

- Repeat last three steps three or four times to get rid of all descaler in boiler

- Done.

It takes, in total, about 90 minutes - but you don't need to give it constant attention throughout - you can watch some junk on TV while you're doing most of it!


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Excellent!

I've had the machine around eight months now so it's due a good descaling. I'll need to locate a Fracino authorised service agent, preferably someone who can call to the house. Hope it isn't massively expensive, but that wont be due for a little while yet.

With my last Gaggia I was very negligent with the maintenance, I'd like to be careful not to be that way this time - the Fracino is a much more expensive machine!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's an App for that!

If you have an iPhone then search for "xpressoengineerfinder" and the Xpress Coffee app will come up

It's free and geo-locates you, giving you the contact details of members who belong to the AIEE (Association of Independent Espresso Engineers)

Let me know how you get on


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Cheers Glenn,

Unfortunately as I'm in Northern Ireland (Belfast) the AIEE don't seem to cover my area.

Noticed something odd, seems the foil inside the tank cover is flaking off. Bizarre.

I guess I should have it looked at before the year's up, so I can get warranty repair on anything which isn't right?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I Hate I-Phones! But I'm really greatful to hear about AIEE. Thanks, Glenn.


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Spoke to Fracino. They recommend Galgorm. £75 for call out and first half hour - £9.95 per 15min thereafter.

I'm hoping all he'll need to do is strip the machine down and tell me all is grand, but potentially could be quite expensive.

Keep you all posted.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Are you looking at calling out an engineer for a routine de-scaling, Edward? As you've said, it's going to work out very expensive, as a de-scaling is bound to take much more than half an hour.


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking Edward, how are you finding your Cherub?

Bought one about a month ago to replace my Silvia, loving the convenience of an HX machine...

It's worth unscrewing the brewhead to clean the shower screen and chunky brass gambit, backflushing massively helps but doesn't get these clean...


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

crispy said:


> If you don't mind me asking Edward, how are you finding your Cherub?
> 
> Bought one about a month ago to replace my Silvia, loving the convenience of an HX machine...
> 
> It's worth unscrewing the brewhead to clean the shower screen and chunky brass gambit, backflushing massively helps but doesn't get these clean...


I find it to be absolutely great crispy.

Find the espresso shots very repeatable.

After my furore with my Gaggia classic with the grouphead becoming stuck on, I now remove the brass and steep in puly caff every two weeks.

Steaming milk is just in another world compared to the gaggia, although I do find that it is a touch too powerful to easily steam the smaller quantities.

I might get a nozzle for it with less steam holes?


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

good to hear you are getting along well with it... loving it also, as you said the repeatability of shots is great... a shame it doesn't have a true E61 to put a temp probe in, oh well...

the milk steaming is great with regards to being instant, I too am struggling with stretching the milk with the 4 hole... heats it so quickly too got to be careful not to boil it...

if you are interested, a 2 hole steam nozzle is available from Fracino, if you ask for Sue on 0121 328 5757

Part number :FC194/B (2 hole steam nozzle) £2.50 each plus postage and V.A.T

Going to order one tomorrow, if the postage is £5 or something stupid will order you one and post it to you for whatever it costs...


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds great Crispy. I'll gladly paypal you whatever it costs!


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

Ordered 2 today, thought I could always keep a spare if you didn't want one... will confirm but think it works out about £4-5 including postage, hope it's easy to put on =)


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

crispy said:


> Ordered 2 today, thought I could always keep a spare if you didn't want one... will confirm but think it works out about £4-5 including postage, hope it's easy to put on =)


Cheers bud! Youre a legend!

Can paypal you the fiver or buy you a hasbean coffee, whichever you prefer.

It just screws off the end and back on again, easy as pie! (if pie is indeed easy, always wondered about that saying)

Got myself a nice little appropriately sized milk jug today too at a local latte art comp!


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

So Ive done the descale.

The americano tap is dead handy for draining the boiler.

Water came out sortof yellowy greeny, is that normal?

Prob was quite a bit of scale, as ive noticed there seems to be yellowing on the switch above the americano jet, probably scale settling in the recondensed water when I was repeatedly draining the boiler.

Although I'd been using brita filtered water, this is the first time I'd done this since I bought it last august. Is that really bad?

Ill descale again in a couple of weeks then do it monthly


----------

